#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  arba'ien annawawi

## ABOE MR

Aboe Maalik al-Haarith ibn Asim al-Asharie رﺿﻲ اﷲ ﻋﻨﻪ heeft gezegd : De Boodschapper van Allaah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd: 

Reinheid is het halve geloof. (De uitspraak :Smilie:  Alhamdoelillaah (alle lof zij Allaah) maakt (iemands) weegschaal vol, en (de uitspraak :Smilie:  Soebhaanallaah wal Alhamdoelillaah vult de ruimte tussen hemel en aarde. As-Salaah (gebed) is licht, de Sadaqah (liefdadigheid) is een bewijs, Sabr (geduld) is een lichtgloed en de Qoraan is een argument in jou voordeel of in je nadeel. Alle mensen zetten zich elk voor de eigen ziel in. Zo zijn er degenen die hun ziel verkopen (aan Allaah d.m.v. gehoorzaamheid) waardoor hij hem vrijzet van de bestraffing (van de Hel). Terwijl anderen (hun zielen) verwoesten (en verkopen aan de Satan).

Overgeleverd door Moslim 223
arba'ien annawawi

----------

